# Let me introduce...



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

My mice  Thought i may aswell show off some of my mice...

First we have set up 1...
Minnie (Agouti?)









Squidge (Dove Broken White Tan?)









Clark (unrelated to minnie) (Agouti broken?)









set up 2
Mickey (related to minnie) (Agouti?)









Tails (Black Broken White?)









Spots  (Black Broken White?)









Lois (Dove Broken White?)









Sonic (Black Broken White?)









and set up 3
Tom (related to minnie and mickey) (Agouti Broken White)









...who's boyfriend to Tiny (unrelated female, one i bred couple of months back) (Light Agouti Broken White?)









I'm not an expert with the colour morphs yet, so any help is appreciated!
Thanks, Lucy


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous Mice. I think Lois is my fav, she looks adorable  
Can't really help with the colours though sorry.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i love tails - hes the harry potter of the mouse world!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ha! so he is


----------

